# telefon und IP



## chrisjahl (19. November 2007)

hallo leutz,

kann mein iegentlich jemanden auch im netz fidnen auch wenn meine seine IP nicht aber die telefonummer. Müste ja eigentlich gehen da dies über die gleiche leitung geht oder bin ich jetzt komplett falsch
bitte um aufklärung 

danke im voraus

mfg chris


----------



## Sinac (20. November 2007)

Verstehe nicht ganz was du meinst, aber das ist eigentlich auch kein wunder bei der Rechtschreibung und der Ausdrucksweise


----------



## chrisjahl (20. November 2007)

hallo,

ja sry hatte brille vergessen.

zu dem was ich oben meinte ein Bsp:

Hab ein kumpel der gerade Online ist weis aber seine IP nicht weis aber das er online ist und kenne seine Telefonnummer. Kann ich dann wenn ich seine Telefonnummer weis seine momentande IP rausbekommen. Da ja beide über die selben Anschluss gehen
SOLL NUR EIN BEISPIEL SEIN !


danke im voraus

mfg chris


----------



## Sinac (20. November 2007)

Na, das hat an deiner Rechtschreibung und an der korrekte Groß- und Kleinschreibung nichts verbessert.

Naja, sowas geht auf jeden Fall nicht. Nimm ne Dyndomain für sowas.


----------

